# nba players that are satanists or anti-christian?



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

are their any anti religious/christian, satanic or occult nba players?

its seems like half the nba have cross tattoos and are christians, so i wondering if their are or if their have been nba players that are the opposite.

what about players that associated with or were associated with cults or whacky religions?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I could see Robert Swift being agnostic or something. A damn ugly agnostic.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Ron Artest is a member of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Satanists? This isn't Iceland. This is America.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Hakeem said:


> Satanists? This isn't Iceland. This is America.


What?!


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm as anti-christian as it can get

I'm cant see many of the jesus-peddling infested league being atheist/agnostic. God I barf every time a morning or a wade points to the sky after he makes play...ugh


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> I'm as anti-christian as it can get
> 
> I'm cant see many of the jesus-peddling infested league being atheist/agnostic. God I barf every time a morning or a wade points to the sky after he makes play...ugh


*...*


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, probably not a good idea to bring religion into this forum lol


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> Yeah, probably not a good idea to bring religion into this forum lol


I second that.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Satanists? This isn't Iceland. This is America.


Any member of your*AMERICAN* Freemasons is basically a satanist in Jewish, Muslim or Christian disguise. If that is the case, they basically WORSHIP money, power and puss, all Idolturous and non-Godly things. I can picture 20% of non-religious players being part of some secret/satanic/money-worshipping sect. Behind closed doors anything is possible, and a lot of these players have done the Madonnas, the Hiltons (all cover girls for anti-christianity pushed by the masonic tool called the media).....now did anyone see that Jerryd Baylass flush.....DAMMMMMN......


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Gundungurra81 said:


> are their any anti religious/christian, satanic or occult nba players?
> 
> its seems like half the nba have cross tattoos and are christians, so i wondering if their are or if their have been nba players that are the opposite.
> 
> what about players that associated with or were associated with cults or whacky religions?


So if you're not christian, you're a satanist? Or other religions are cults or wacky?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:uhoh:


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

satanism isn't that bad. its like atheism with a code of conduct


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You'd be hardpressed to find a non Muslim/Christian in the league. Most NBA players aren't thoughtful enough to be anything but sheep when it comes to religion...


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> You'd be hardpressed to find a non Muslim/Christian in the league. Most NBA players aren't thoughtful enough to be anything but sheep when it comes to religion...


their not robots mate, they know exactly what their doin (sometimes)....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Robots. Heh.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> satanism isn't that bad. its like atheism with a code of conduct


this is funny.


----------

